# Presa Canario



## fameb

An aquintance of my father's purchased a Presa Canario at 7 weeks old. All of a sudden 2 weeks later he had to leave the country, and asked my father to take the dog. My father happily agreed as he's been looking for a new dog for quite some time. He previously had a Doberman, Boxer/Mastiff mix, and Rottweiler. So the pup being a Presa didn't really concern him.

Anyway, what a wonderful pup. The little guy is the biggest cuddle bunny I have ever seen in my life. You CAN NOT touch him without him trying to cuddle up against you or lick your face. Which is a big difference from my Yogi who was a complete Landshark at that age.

He gets along pretty well with my Golden, but annoys him like any young pup would do with his constant nipping and jumping.

So I just thought I would share the news here. I'm not too sure how many of you are familier with the breed, as it is fairly rare around these parts. He's going to be a big boy. 26 pounds at 9 weeks already.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm glad this puppy is such a sweetheart. Two Presa Canarios in San Francisco mauled a woman to death right outside her apartment door a few years ago. I hope this puppy continues his sweet ways.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I would be terrified, utterly terrified, of this dog. As a puppy I am sure he is fine. As an adult, this is potentially an extremely dangerous dog. If I lived next door to one, or anywhere near ... I would move. Seriously. 

Google the breed. Read. There's a good reason they are rare.


----------



## paula bedard

I'd be very leery too. I remember well the young woman who was mauled to death. I remember reports after the incident about the breed and the danger that can be involved in owning one. Here's some info....they are not for the timid owner.
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/canarydog.htm


----------



## Deuce

Good for your Father. 

Big powerful breeds, like many of those your Dad has had in the past are given an unjustified bad rap. As a trainer of many of those breeds for various service uses, I am strongly of the opinion (based on extensive experience, not media presentation) that it isn't about the breed, it is all about the owner.

Knowing that your Dad has the experience that he has with powerful breeds, I am sure that he knows exactly how to handle them. Again, good for him.

And, if you get a chance - post some pics!


----------



## HovawartMom

THIS BREED DOESN'T GET ALONG WITH SAME GENDER SO PLEASE,BE CAREFUL OF HIM AND YR BOY,LATER ON,IN LIFE!.
Presas are beautiful and you have some great ones but my attitude is be careful!.
Now,HOW ABOUT SOME PICTURES?.


----------



## paula bedard

Do you know where this pup came from? Was it a reputable Breeder? I'm guessing having purchased the pup at 7 weeks of age, the answer is no. I don't mean to disparage the Breed or your father's new pup, but we've seen what has happened to our beloved Breed when poor breeding practices have produced Golden's with temperament issues and aggression. 
I'd contact a reputable Presa Breeder and get myself fully informed about the Breed and what to expect. Training too. Maybe this pup will be fine or maybe he would be best placed with a Presa Rescue....I'd hate to find out too late and someone or another dog gets hurt.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

O...M....G what powerful looking animal...


----------



## Florabora22

I read a little on the breed and it seems like if it's socialized early in life than things will be okay. The dog is only a puppy, I'd hate to condemn it to a life of shelters simply because of its breed. The OPs father is accustomed to having powerful, willful dogs - I would much rather he have this puppy than a novice dog owner with no idea what they're getting into.

I think it's great that the puppy is getting along with your golden, and I betcha that the socialization is doing wonders for its upbringing. I'd like to see pictures.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Presa Canario's are not comfortable with strangers. What a huge responsibility those who own one have to all those who live near or who come into contact with these dogs. 

Not for any ordinary dog owner, maybe not even for the experienced dog owner. Certainly not for ordinary community living. 

This really gets me .... this is a dangerous dog, period. Good owner, bad owner, any owner. 

Maybe I'm media biased. I challenge someone/anyone here to change my perception. I'll try to be open minded


----------



## esSJay

I've never heard of this breed before but I can say after googling it, it does look pretty intimidating and powerful! 

It sounds like your dad has had some other relatively similar breeds (i.e. intimidating & powerful) in the past, so I am sure he will be using lots of that experience (and maybe a professional trainer too) to take the time to train the new pup! I'm with *Deuce* on this one and I believe that most of the time it's about the owner and not the dog.

I'd like to see some pics of them and I would encourage lots of this early socialization too. I hope he stays as mushy as you say he is!


----------



## fameb

Trust me, I wouldn't let my father get into this situation if I didn't think he could handle it. I'm very familiar with the breed, and have actually met a few over the past couple of years. I wouldn't own one myself obviously, since my experience is only with much less powerful breeds, however I have confidence in this pup with my dad.

So far the pup is being very well socialized, already signed up to puppy class taught by a police dog trainer. As well as almost daily play dates with my dog. Obviously when it's full grown I'll keep a watchful eye on them together, as there both males, but they will both be altered.

As for a breeder...I honestly think he came from a backyard breeding. For one. The person who originally bought him doesn't seem to be responsible enough to actually research and put effort in finding a good breeder. Considering he purchased a pup and moved two weeks later. I also contacted the two breeders I found in Ontario and neither of them had any litters recently.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Any guarding breed needs a TON OF SOCIALIZATION to people to help it keep from making incorrect snap judgements regarding friend or foe. So long as your dad is willing to do the work with socialization and training -- and is intent of making his PC a GOOD representation of the breed (much like any responsible Pit owner must do) then things should be okay... (assuming the dog has a stable temperament to begin with).

I'd strongly suggest getting your dad and his pup into a puppy class. DO NOT WAIT TO SOCIALIZE. START NOW!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Good for you for getting into class. IMO, be careful with a police dog trainer if it's one who trains with physical corrections. I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of a big PC who finally says "ENOUGH" to corrective techniques. (Such fallout is not uncommon w/ corrective training.)


----------



## fameb

FlyingQuizini said:


> Good for you for getting into class. IMO, be careful with a police dog trainer if it's one who trains with physical corrections. I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of a big PC who finally says "ENOUGH" to corrective techniques. (Such fallout is not uncommon w/ corrective training.)


I also assumed to be careful. The trainer is a family friend, and has experience with large dominant breeds, so my father thought it would be better to go with him due to experience.

Here's some pics of them playing in my parents yard.


----------



## Catalina

We have taken two classes with a Presa and we're registered for a third. He's such a big easy going boy but the owner has been advised to keep him in class and keep training. I've never seen any signs of agression from him at all but the trainers and owner are very watchful.


----------



## Pointgold

All I am going to say is, good luck. You're going to need it. As for the comment about breeds like this getting a "bad rap" and it only being the owner, not the breed, that is, unfortunately, not always the case. There are breeds who are entirely deserving of the reputations they carry.


----------



## fameb

Pointgold said:


> All I am going to say is, good luck. You're going to need it. As for the comment about breeds like this getting a "bad rap" and it only being the owner, not the breed, that is, unfortunately, not always the case. There are breeds who are entirely deserving of the reputations they carry.


Those are some very encouraging words.

Why would I need any luck though, it isn't my dog. 

I agree with you that it's not always the case that it's all in the owner. However I really do not blame the breed either. There are many bad apples with every single breed you can find. I've seen Pitbulls that wouldn't hurt a fly and are the biggest sweethearts. And have seen Goldens who growl, snap, and lunge at everything they see.

The only thing that makes a difference in my mind is that in most cases an aggressive Toy Poodle is easy control if it's aggressive. A powerful dog like a Pitbull or Presa is very very difficult to control if there aggressive because of there sheer size and power.


----------



## HovawartMom

OMG,he's adorable!!.
So glad he doesn't have his ears cropped & thanks yr dad,for taking him,in!!.


----------



## fameb

golden&hovawart said:


> OMG,he's adorable!!.
> So glad he doesn't have his ears cropped & thanks yr dad,for taking him,in!!.


Thanks I'll let him know.

There not planning to crop his ears (Thankfully). I've seen pics of adults with uncropped ears...There pretty cute with those big floppers.

Here's them playing bitey face.


----------



## Florabora22

Cute! My neighbors have two Cane Corso Italianos, and while I don't know if they're considered as "threatening" as Presa Canarios are, they are just as powerful and intimidating in appearance. That said, those two dogs couldn't be the nicest, most well behaved dogs ever. I sure as hell wouldn't try to approach them without their owners around, but we have NEVER had a problem with them ever (which can't be said for our other neighbors' pomeranian, GSD, and chowchow.)


----------



## tippykayak

To be fair, some breeds get a "bad rap" precisely because they were bred _intentionally_ to have characteristics that are inconvenient or outright dangerous in a pet. The PC is one such breed. They were bred to guard homes and flocks, and they were bred to kill other dogs. As with the Pit, humans bred PCs to be dog aggressive and to win fights. As a result, you have a breed that carries a substantially greater propensity to be dog aggressive and the physical characteristics to successfully do damage.

This isn't prejudice. This is history and genetics. These are dogs who are _supposed_ to become possessive and defensive on behalf of their humans, and they're dogs who are _supposed_ to fight and kill other dogs in certain situations. We can't blame them for their inclinations, but you have to be absolutely aware of this history.

Goldens are bred to hold birds softly and return them to hand. Is it prejudice to say that a given Golden might make a good retriever? 

Any of the fighting and guarding breeds need to be taken on with full knowledge of their potential to become dangerous in certain situations. Heck, even herding breeds can be a problem if they aren't trained with their inclinations in mind. When you're talking about a dog bred with the inclination to fight and the physical characteristics to be extremely dangerous, you cannot afford to make even small mistakes in socialization and training.


----------



## tippykayak

fameb said:


> The only thing that makes a difference in my mind is that in most cases an aggressive Toy Poodle is easy control if it's aggressive. A powerful dog like a Pitbull or Presa is very very difficult to control if there aggressive because of there sheer size and power.


Poodles were never bred to be dog aggressive or to guard humans against other humans the way PCs were. There are characteristics that humans selected for repeatedly over time, so the likelihood of a PC becoming dog aggressive is much higher than for a Poodle.


----------



## Tahla9999

They are definitely for the experience, but please don't let these comments make you think that these dogs would turn dangerous no matter what. That is just ignorance talking. Potentially dangerous, yes, but that is said for ALL dogs. Socialize, train, probably more for this breed than others due to size and background. 

That puppy is gorgeous by the way. I can't wait to see him grow!


----------



## tippykayak

Tahla9999 said:


> They are definitely for the experience, but please don't let these comments make you think that these dogs would turn dangerous no matter what. That is just ignorance talking. Potentially dangerous, yes, but that is said for ALL dogs. Socialize, train, probably more for this breed than others due to size and background.
> 
> That puppy is gorgeous by the way. I can't wait to see him grow!


Nobody said _all_ such dogs would turn dangerous, so exactly who are you calling ignorant?

Are you saying that the potential for danger with a fighting breed is exactly equal to that of a retriever?


----------



## LizShort

Pressas are wonderful dogs. I almost got one but it was hard to find a reputable breeder. So many so called pressas were nothing more than over built pits. It stank. I really wanted one. The research I did said it was, like all breeds, a matter of socialization and good training. They love their people and will protect them to their death. With out socialization, they are dangerous animals. 

What a great opportunity your dad has  I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Pointgold

No, it's not just ignorance. These dogs are bred specifically to be aggressive. Those who are well aware of their potential to be dangerous and who have respect for that are not the ignorant ones. Those who get these dogs, and especially when they get them from less than reputable breeders, and who believe that their cute little puppy would never hurt anyone, or that they know more than anyone as to have to handle them (even when they have never owned or handled a potentially dangerous breed) are ignorant.


----------



## Tahla9999

tippykayak said:


> Nobody said _all_ such dogs would turn dangerous, so exactly who are you calling ignorant?
> 
> Are you saying that the potential for danger with a fighting breed is exactly equal to that of a retriever?


No, I didn't say the danger was equal to a fighting breed. If you read my post, you would notice that I did not compare them to any breed when it comes to being ''potentially'' dangerous. All I said was ''ALL dogs can be potentially dangerous'' nor was I responding to your post. I thought your post was pretty good.

As to the ''ignorant'' comment, that was meant for a few, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm pretty ignorant, I admit it. I'm scared of a lot of dogs, I'm definitely scared of guard dogs, and terrified of large aggressive guard dogs. I think anyone who is owns a presa should be required to have a license for one, with prerequisite training and on-going education.

When people get these kinds of dogs to keep as ordinary pets, they really need to consider how they might be affecting the people around them. Seriously, I would move if a Presa lived within eye-shot of me. They simply terrify me.


----------



## Lucky's mom

They scare me too. I suppose it would be different if I truely "knew" the dog....but when someone is walking their massive guard dog I don't know that dog. And they can do real damage.

My new neighbor has a doberman. They are known to be dog aggressive and territorial. Even though this one is a loved, indoor dog, does great with kids...my neighbors were nervous that Jack would get out and _attack Lucky while he was on the tie out or while I was walking him. _

Apparently...Jack doesn't get along with all dogs and got into a bad scrap with a Rottie last year...instigated by nothing but Jack seeing the Rottie.

So we decided to introduce Lucky and Jack. I brought Lucky into their yard and waited for them to get Jack. Suddenly the husband said "Uh oh..we better go into _your_ yard". So Jack probably isnt' all that trustworthy on _"his"_ property.

So we go into my yard....and Lucky and he get along fabulously...._while they are in Lucky's yard._

I will never totally trust Jack to not get aggressive towards Lucky because I think he has a tendency to react that way in some situations.


----------



## tippykayak

Tahla9999 said:


> No, I didn't say the danger was equal to a fighting breed. If you read my post, you would notice that I did not compare them to any breed when it comes to being ''potentially'' dangerous. All I said was ''ALL dogs can be potentially dangerous'' nor was I responding to your post. I thought your post was pretty good.
> 
> As to the ''ignorant'' comment, that was meant for a few, I'll leave it at that.


I just wanted you to clarify. I thought your first post wasn't clear when you said all dogs were potentially dangerous. Of course, that's true, but some breeds have a much higher propensity to engage in dangerous behavior.


----------



## Tahla9999

tippykayak said:


> I just wanted you to clarify. I thought your first post wasn't clear when you said all dogs were potentially dangerous. Of course, that's true, but some breeds have a much higher propensity to engage in dangerous behavior.


That I agree with.


----------



## fameb

I definitley agree with what many of you are saying.

Any dog has the potential to be dangerous, they are basicly Animals after all. I also agree that breeds such as Presas and Pits are pre disposed to have more potential to be dangerous than other breeds. However it doesn't mean that they "will be dangerous". Many of these breeds get into the wrong hands...Somebody buys one because they want to look tough, or want an aggressive dog, or even as a confidence booster. That's usually when issues you hear in the media happens. Especially when someone can't control there own dog.

What I don't appreciate though, is how some people are assuming my father made a mistake and needs all the luck in the world and such. He basicly saved a gorgeous sweet pup from going into a shelter enviroment, and gave him a better situation and in better hands than he was before. Like I said ...Throughout his life he's owned a Boxer/Mastiff mix, Doberman, and Rottweiler. They were all very well behaved. He has experience with breeds that are flock guardians and such. The pup is signed up for puppy classes, crate trained, getting well socialized, getting a boatload of training (already knows many commands). He's doing everything right so far and knows exactly what to do in the near future. So people shouldn't assume that the pup will automaticly become aggressive.


----------



## Taz Monkey

he's adorable and it sounds like your dad has everything going right for him. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## goldengirl09

Congrats on the new addition to the family! He's a cutie and it will be nice for your dog to have another puppy around. Your dad did a great thing by rescuing the pup and getting him trained and socialized. I'm sure he's glad to have your support.


----------



## Kirby'sMom

He's sure a cutie! I look forward to pics as he grows!


----------



## MurphyTeller

I've met some - and they are quite scary dogs - even with the best of socialization. How "interesting" that someone intent on purchasing one of these dogs would suddenly have to leave the country. I would not continue to put my dog in a situation where he had to be in contact with that dog - ever again - I don't care how sweet the puppy is right now. The nature of the beast is not clear when they are puppies. The aggressive tendencies are going to be much clearer with time - at which point I hope the mysterious gentleman has returned home from wherever he was and moves out of your neighborhood...

I know that the last round of animal control officer training that was held in conjunction w/ the state police they were given instructions that if they encountered a Presa Canario or Cane Corso to shoot first because they wouldn't have a second chance...Unlike Pits which were bred to be dog aggressive (and still are) the Presa Canarios are bred to be both dog and human aggressive - similar to the Cane Corsos - and don't have a particularly reputable breed club/reputable breeders. The bad guys are the ones breeding these dogs - rape stands and the whole works....


----------



## MurphyTeller

Tahla9999 said:


> They are definitely for the experience, but please don't let these comments make you think that these dogs would turn dangerous no matter what. That is just ignorance talking. Potentially dangerous, yes, but that is said for ALL dogs. Socialize, train, probably more for this breed than others due to size and background.
> 
> That puppy is gorgeous by the way. I can't wait to see him grow!


Wait, wasn't it YOU who came on here a few months ago intent to "educate us ignorant golden owners" about pitbulls and said "it's not IF a pit becomes dog aggressive it's WHEN"?

Tippy is right - there's good reason for these dogs to have a bad rep. To dismiss that as prejudice is well....ignorant.

Erica


----------



## Tahla9999

MurphyTeller said:


> Wait, wasn't it YOU who came on here a few months ago intent to "educate us ignorant golden owners" about pitbulls and said "it's not IF a pit becomes dog aggressive it's WHEN"?
> 
> Tippy is right - there's good reason for these dogs to have a bad rep. To dismiss that as prejudice is well....ignorant.
> 
> Erica


Last time I check, this wasn't about pit bulls. Maybe you should take me up in a PM rather than derail the thread, kay.


----------



## MurphyTeller

Tahla9999 said:


> Last time I check, this wasn't about pit bulls. Maybe you should take me up in a PM rather than derail the thread, kay.





Tahla9999 said:


> They are definitely for the experience, but please don't let these comments make you think that these dogs would turn dangerous no matter what. That is just ignorance talking. Potentially dangerous, yes, but that is said for ALL dogs. Socialize, train, probably more for this breed than others due to size and background.


LOL.

I was pointing out the irony that you would say that "this" particular dog shouldn't make the OP think that "this" dog would become dangerous (I won't re-use the incorrect grammar "turn dangerous") or "aggressive" but you freely admit (in apparent defense of another breed) that another breed WILL become aggressive and that it's just a matter of time? So now the stereotype is true for one and not for another? You're wrong (KAY?)

This is not about stereotypes or perception. This is reality and it's not a risk or a situation I would ever put a dog, a child or a mailman into - because the unlike pitts which are really really unlikely to be innately aggressive towards humans, the pressas are likely to naturally display aggression towards both humans and canines. That is their innate characteristic - just as goldens will innately want to pick stuff up and carry it around or are innately interested in birds - or the border collies that innately follow movement of their flocks... 

Erica


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens

I think its a cute pup, but Im stickin' to goldens!!!
lol


----------



## Tahla9999

MurphyTeller said:


> LOL.
> 
> I was pointing out the irony that you would say that "this" particular dog shouldn't make the OP think that "this" dog would become dangerous (I won't re-use the incorrect grammar "turn dangerous") or "aggressive" but you freely admit (in apparent defense of another breed) that another breed WILL become aggressive and that it's just a matter of time? So now the stereotype is true for one and not for another? You're wrong (KAY?)
> 
> This is not about stereotypes or perception. This is reality and it's not a risk or a situation I would ever put a dog, a child or a mailman into - because the unlike pitts which are really really unlikely to be innately aggressive towards humans, the pressas are likely to naturally display aggression towards both humans and canines. That is their innate characteristic - just as goldens will innately want to pick stuff up and carry it around or are innately interested in birds - or the border collies that innately follow movement of their flocks...
> 
> Erica


I fully acknowledge that as a breed, Persas are very protective of their family and I know that they would not act like a pit or a golden when it comes to situations involving strangers. Generally, they would not go up to strangers and give them kisses, but they won't attack a stranger unless given reason. They are guard dogs, but no worthy guard dog would waste their energy attacking a creature that has yet to prove that it is a threat. I expect them to be protective, watchful, aloof, only aggressive when NEEDED to be. Some people are speaking of the breed as if they just go around attacking every stranger they see.

Edited to add- http://www.realpresa.com/temperament.htm


Presas aren't my kind of dog, but I can see the beauty of the breed and expect updated pictures!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Thank you for that link, Tahla. I did read it  I can see the beauty of the breed too.


----------



## fameb

Tahla9999 said:


> I fully acknowledge that as a breed, Persas are very protective of their family and I know that they would not act like a pit or a golden when it comes to situations involving strangers. Generally, they would not go up to strangers and give them kisses, but they won't attack a stranger unless given reason. They are guard dogs, but no worthy guard dog would waste their energy attacking a creature that has yet to prove that it is a threat. I expect them to be protective, watchful, aloof, only aggressive when NEEDED to be. Some people are speaking of the breed as if they just go around attacking every stranger they see.
> 
> Edited to add- http://www.realpresa.com/temperament.htm
> 
> 
> Presas aren't my kind of dog, but I can see the beauty of the breed and expect updated pictures!!


That's what's upsetting me. I understand that many experienced people have there opinions, and some of those opionions are true.

But it doesn't mean that a Presa will attack every person or dog it sees. Ones that are not socialized properly, or have a temperment problem of course has a chance to. But in the right hands they have a very good chance to succeed and become a good example to society. Either way if this pup were to ever become aggressive, my father would do everything in his power to solve the issue with training and proper techniques.

Anyway, on to something less serious. My father took him to the local playground today. The pup (King) played with a bunch of young children and definitly got lots of attention from everyone at the park...Being a cute puppy and all. He was ecstatic! Flopping around everywhere. He starts puppy classes in a week. He's coming over this weekend for romp in the yard and kiddie pool with my dog.


----------



## lablver2

There is no such thing as a dangerous breed. It is the people who own them that are responsible for dog attacks most of the time. A dog never reacts for no reason. A golden retriever or even a labrador retriever have the same capability to maul any one just like a presa canario have. I have known a couple Presas aka Canary Mastiff and they were great dogs. It all depends on how they were raised. They need to be socialized and have alot of TLC like any other breed. They do need an experienced handler and are not great first time handler dogs. They can be dog aggresive so they should be socialized with other animals as a pup. Pit bulls, chows, dobermans, rottweilers, German Shepherds, Dogo Argentinos, Cane Corsos, etc. are all great dogs being affected by BSL which is just a bunch of lies. My lab has been many of times been called a pit bull and many people are afraid of him because of his color, his blocky head and his stocky body. In fact in some places of Canada there was a chocolate lab who was put to sleep because someone claimed that these people owned a pit bull. Labradors have even been banned in some places because of BSL. A Pomeranian was responsible for a death of a baby once and I am sure there have been a few golden retriever and labrador retriever maulings as well. Don't judge a breed by it's cover and don't support BSL. Just because a dog has an intimidating look doesn't mean that dog is dangerous. Just because that breed has killed a person before doesn't mean all of them will. Just think how many of these guys are out there today that haven't hurt a fly. Don't judge the breed because some idiots went out just to get a dog that looked dangerous and never trained them. It was never that dogs fault. It is mostly always the owners.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKBpfr95E6Y
Does that look like a killer?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ags_CRFA5w
This one is well trained
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RzztgFTN2E
Another Presa who is pretty good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-OM7iNFlA4
Playing in the ocean with a little poodle and a kid
http://www.gotpetsonline.com/pictur...uppies-rescue/pictures/presa-canario-0004.jpg
Does this look like a dangerous dog?
http://presarescue.com/available.htm
available presa rescue dogs


To the OP congrats on your dad's new puppy. Make sure the new puppy is going to be heavily socialized and gets to experience many new people, animals and places. Good lcuk!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

lablver: I'm curious where labs are banned? I tried to google it, but just keep finding info on labs being high up on the reported dog bite lists often posted as evidence against the effectiveness of BSL. A link would be great!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Deuce

Never mind. It isn't worth it.


----------



## Pointgold

Deuce said:


> Never mind. It isn't worth it.


 
That's pretty much what I'm thinking.


----------



## lablver2

http://www.povn.com/urdog/banned breeds.html
http://www.povn.com/urdog/



Some places have weight limits where labs would be restricted in IA. Because of temperment tests also, insurance companies will refuse to insure some people with labs.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Actually, to quote your first link:


> The following list contains dog breeds, in alphabetical order, that are either banned from ownership, or restricted so as to make ownership more difficult than owning other breeds, in legislation either passed, proposed, or tabled in venues throughout the United States of America.


Sure, labs are on that list, but it doesn't delineate where on that spectrum they fall. And the second link tells me nothing except that particular group's mission statement. I still can't find any actual information that states "Labradors are banned in ______." 

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: Nor can I find any information on Iowa insurance companies refusing to cover anyone with Labs. Maybe I'm just Google-inept tonight... but again, any solid info would be greatly appreciated.

Edited again: I took another look at that list and noticed that goldens are on it. I am beyond suspicious that the site doesn't give any information as to where they got their list of dogs, as again, I'm not aware of any place in the US (or anywhere else for that matter) that has banned GRs. The pug struck me as well. Something tells me they are scrambling to put a few popular, friendly breeds on to drive home their point.... but that could just be my inner skeptic. I suppose I'll be picking up with more research tomorrow... it's bedtime here!


----------



## lablver2

Labs are banned in some places in IA over weight limits.

Some Insurance companies will not cover owners with other breeds such as goldens, labs, pugs,etc. because of the breed temperment tests. Goldens used to be ranked number 1. Dachsunds are now the leaders. Such tests are pointless though as there are going to be more tests done on certain breeds then others based on popularity.

Also back in the day Great Danes, Mastiffs, GSD's where only a few of the breeds that were in the spotlight of BSL. Today they are well known in our own as well as our neighbors homes.

Here is some more info on the San Francisco tragedy.
http://www.angelfire.com/wv/StormMastiffs/statement.html

The dogs were also mixed breed and were not full Presa Canario. As the investigation went further it was found that the dogs were bred to be fighting dogs.


Now don't get me wrong I love Labradors as well as golden retrievers.I am not coming here to try and make trouble, I just want to defend the dogs who do get a bad rap. I have a 7 year old Lab and am helping a family member with their 10 week old golden. I grew up with golden retrievers and labrador retrievers. In fact my childhood golden was put down last year after losing her yearlong battle with cancer. She was 13 years old. I also am not new to dog bites. I was bit in the face by a flat coated retriever when I was 5. It drew blood and it required stitches. It however did not affect my love for dogs. In fact I cried when I found out my grandpa's flat coat was going to be put down even though it was the same dog that bit my face. I gave that dog one last hug before he was put down. I have rescued a pitbull who someone tied to a fence with coathangers in the middle of the desert and a tight collar. That dog would of died if my uncle and I didn't find him. He was a great dog. I pet sit an english bull terrier and two scottish terriers. All three of those dogs love my big old chocolate lab. The english bull terrier likes to lay in your lap. He is a sweetheart however he is a dog (and breed) that does required experienced handlers. I love dogs and I hate BSL because I have family members and friends who have been hurt because of it. Myself have been hurt by it as my lab comes from show lines and has a stocky head and a stocky body and is brown. Everyone thinks he is "dangerous" just by his looks. It really hurts walking into places where people are afraid of your dog without even getting to know him. It's almost like watching a kid who is swinging alone on the playground because no one wants to play with him/her.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Okay, a day and 1/2 later of research and I can't find a single shred of evidence that labs are banned or restricted anywhere in the US or the rest of the world by either legislation, size, or insurance companies. That excludes individual apartment policies that have nothing to do with BSL, exist everywhere, and are the property owner's right (and believe me, NJ's restrictions rival any state and are a huge part of the reason I am currently not in an apartment). 

The same goes for goldens and pugs (who incidentally are well under the wt limit of most apt complexes). I assume you got your information from more than that one list printed by a group that claims no impartiality. Care to share some links? Would be a great help.

Julie and Jersey


----------

